# Leftover recipes?



## timstalltaletav (Dec 31, 2018)

Anyone have any interesting recipes using leftover king crab?  I usually make sure there aren't any leftovers but tonight I hit a wall trying to finish up the meal.

I probably have about 1/2 pound or so of meat I cleaned from the legs and packed up in the fridge.

I was thinking fettuccine Alfredo with crab meat but just checking if anyone has something more interesting.

Happy New Year's to all the SMF family!!!


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2018)

timstalltaletav said:


> Anyone have any interesting recipes using leftover king crab?  I usually make sure there aren't any leftovers but tonight I hit a wall trying to finish up the meal.
> 
> I probably have about 1/2 pound or so of meat I cleaned from the legs and packed up in the fridge.
> 
> ...



Stuffed Shrimp
Crab Cakes


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh darnit.
I was gonna say Crab Cakes.
But Richie beat me to it.

Crab Cakes X2, then...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2018)

The BEST omelette I ever made was stuffed with Crab, Sharp Cheddar and tender crisp Asparagus Tips. A topping of Hollandaise took the omelette over the top...JJ


----------



## motocrash (Dec 31, 2018)

I was gonna say cakes too or a bisque, but now that seems passe...I'm changing my answer to what JJ suggested,dayum that sounds good!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL.  Thought I had it but Jimmy beat me.  

Like the alfredo idea too, maybe also consider adding to stuffed shells.  Jealous,  we always used to get some but it is really pricey now, more than scallop.  Never used to be.  Not that anyone asked, but the key to "cooking" (it's already cooked but frozen) is to thaw it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2019)

Crab makes a nice quiche as well.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Crab makes a nice quiche as well.
> 
> Chris



I was going to suggest that as well. Or stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2019)

I was gonna say just chop it up & add some mayo & whatever spices you like & have it on crackers!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I was gonna say just chop it up & add some mayo & whatever spices you like & have it on crackers!
> Al



Crab dip is also a great idea.


----------

